# Nyala master lesson plan



## Scoobie Newbie (29 May 2006)

Does anyone have this or be able to point me in the right direction to get it. Thanks.


----------



## ZipperHead (29 May 2006)

I'll see what the guys on the Nyala project have come up with (I don't think it's 100% complete yet). I'll try to let you know tomorrow.

Al

P.S. Let me know if you have access to Documentum (where the MLP's all reside (once completed and approved)). That will make accessing it much easier (i.e. I won't have to upload it for you - assuming that it is fairly large).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 May 2006)

Thanks for the help.  Not sure if  I have access or not.  I do have access to the DIN.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 May 2006)

Quag,

I think you can get to Documentum through the Gagetown DIN site, it's either on a link of its own or through one of the schools/CTC.  Have fun navigating it (unless they have updated it since I last used it).

D


----------



## Fdtrucker (30 May 2006)

If you want to be qual on this veh, you will find that that YOU will have to be qual on both MLVW and current Airbrakes (121). This will be coming out shortly from Ottawa.


----------



## ZipperHead (30 May 2006)

Sorry, but I was overcome by other events at work (in other words, I forgot  :-[ ). I sent a reminder to myself at work to look into it tomorrow.

Al


----------



## McG (30 May 2006)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> If you want to be qual on this veh, you will find that that YOU will have to be qual on both MLVW and current Airbrakes (121). This will be coming out shortly from Ottawa.


Why MLVW?  If someone has HLVW or LAV they would be just as capable of handling the large Nyala.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 May 2006)

I saw one live and in colour today and the first thought was: Wow that's big.

Thanks Allan.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 May 2006)

Al, I will remind you tomorrow and ask about the qualifications necessary at the same time.  Since I do work in the same office as the Nyala lesson plan writers, I might be able to get some vaild and correct answers...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 May 2006)

Appreciated.  I assume by "master" lesson plan its good wherever you are in Canada ie LFWA.


----------



## McG (31 May 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Since I do work in the same office as the Nyala lesson plan writers, I might be able to get some vaild and correct answers...


Can you ask them if they will have a conversion package for pers qualified on the older Nyala MPV (not the Mamba)?  It was a pain in the but training all the necessary pers on the old vehicle only to be told they had to re-do the full course (both times done in theatre).


----------



## ZipperHead (31 May 2006)

Here's the link to the Gagetown site (on the DIN): http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFDTS/143000440000338/Default.asp

On the bottom left, there is a "Links" box, click on "Documentum". Up will come a big warning box (read and heed, unless you like pain and emotional suffering). Then navigate to "2 - Armour - Blindé", then "6 - D & M" (not to be confused with S&M), and then to "RG-31 MPV", and Robert is then your mother or father's brother. Be warned that I haven't talked to the pers that Bzz mentioned, so use the content at your own risk (GENERALLY whatever is on Documentum is good-to-go and is what is SUPPOSED to be used, but everything eventually gets updated (once approved)). I just noticed that the majority of the files (that I looked at) were last modified 12 May, so that's pretty current, if you ask me.

Once you get used to navigating Documentum (the one I gave the link for is the Webtop version, which is somewhat dumbed down, while the Desktop version is a bit more powerful (IMO) but can be hell to navigate). To download the files (once you are in the folder), you need to click on the "More" link (on the far right), and then a menu will pop up. Click "File" and then select "Export". It will take a while to figure out all the bells and whistle's involved with Documentum, but once you get the hang of it, it is a very powerful means of tracking changes, subscribing to files (to be notified when it changes), and on and on. Learn it, know it, love it.

Anyway, hope this helps those in the hinterlands that are trying to figure out where everything (army related) is hidden away. People here in Gagtown tend to think that we are the center of the universe, and forget about those that need the info (i.e the fighting troops), but don't know where to look (don't forget to use the "Search" box in the top left to save some aggravation).

Al


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 May 2006)

Thanks for everything.  
P.S.  Your right about Gagetown=center of the universe.


----------

